# Travelers' Digestive Blues



## DGS49 (Sep 2, 2019)

I assume there are some people watching this forum who are experienced travelers.  I am an experienced traveler, but I've never figured out how to cope with one travel issue:  "irregularity."

When I fly overseas, my bowels go into a tizzy.  First there is a couple days of constipation, then gross-looking dark stool for a couple days, then - if I'm lucky - normality after about a week.  Same thing coming home, although it takes less time to get back to normal.

What causes this?  Does anyone else experience this?  Is there a way to avoid it?  Is sit just dehydration from the flight?


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 2, 2019)

Always squeeze a lime on the meat.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 17, 2019)

It's flying. It always affects me.


----------



## petro (Sep 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It's flying. It always affects me.


That and I tend to get a weird stomach with the stress of any traveling.
Typically,  making sure you got everything, making destination on time, did they remember the reservation?
If driving, will the car be trouble free? What about storms and traffic?

Crap, did I turn off everything at home?


I can't relax until I have arrived and unpacked my stuff.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2019)

Shit happens.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2019)

A much more serious concern is potential issues with the food you eat abroad.


----------

